# o 7u



## Jamie Robley (Mar 24, 2007)

plastics


----------



## aleg75 (Dec 20, 2005)

Poppers and only poppers for me, off topic though, sorry.


----------



## .329 (Apr 17, 2006)

Well, I'm certainly not a bream expert, but I have had the most success (recently) on:

2" gulp shrimp in new penny
3" gulp minnow in lime tiger
70mm squidgy flickbait in evil minnow
65mm squidgy wriggler in flash prawn
3" bass minnow in smelt


----------



## FishinDan (Jul 3, 2006)

3" GULP Fry in Pumpkinseed
3" GULP Minnow in Pumpkinseed
3" GULP Minnow in Lime Tiger
2" GULP Shrimp in Lime Tiger/New Penny (Tied)
Squidgy Flickbait in Evil Minnow (Whatever 3" is)


----------



## keza (Mar 6, 2007)

haven't used them before but last weekend i did get a good flat head on a gulp 3" nuclear chicken

kerry


----------



## hairymick (Oct 18, 2005)

Still trying for my first "dunga" on a placcy


----------



## Fishing Man (Oct 4, 2006)

ive only caught bream on gulp shrimp (2") and minnows (3").
dont think the colour matters much, just remember SLOW!


----------



## Peril (Sep 5, 2005)

3" powerbait minnow - pearl/watermelon
3" powerbait minnow - pumpkinseed
3" powerbait minnow - bloodworm


----------



## sulo (Apr 9, 2007)

Dammit.Everytime I look at one of these "5 Best" or "10 Best" things the most popular choices seem to be the ones that I haven't got. 
Yet. 
At least not until I go to FTA again. 
Probably next pay day. 
As usual. :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Hard_Yakkin (May 23, 2007)

For me top 3 would be...

1. Number 2 and 3 Squidgy wriggler (Bloodworm, avocado) 
2. Any 2" or 3" Gulp minnow in natural colours
3. 3" Powerbait (Pearl Watermelon and Rainbow Scales)

All of the smaller styles work well when they are worked dead slow. As Starlo says, " If you think you're working the plastic slow, go even slower..."

cheers

Mick


----------



## justcrusin (Oct 1, 2006)

Gday all,

I have a partiallity to the squidgy wriggler for everything, caught a few bream on them, but they do tend to loose the tail a lot when bream are about.

I have been giving the 3" pumpkinseed grubs and 2" watermelon grubs a go without much success. But i have been using poppers a lot more when targeting bream lately.

Cheers Dave 
PS Gatesy what creek, oh come on tell me, i won't tell anyone :wink: :lol:

EDIT " opps sorry forgot i get a lot on gulp worms in variouos colours hanging out the back when popper fishing"


----------



## Biggera Yakker (Jan 25, 2007)

Tim 'the bream' Morgan reckons 2" atomic are really good!


----------



## onemorecast (Apr 17, 2006)

I'm not much good at SPs yet.... so work em slow, got that.

But what about jig heads and hook sizes. That's what stumps me in the tackle shop, I never know if I'm getting too big or too heavy.


----------



## FishinDan (Jul 3, 2006)

OneMoreCast - You want the jighead to be as light as possible. The lighter the better. The trick is getting it heavy enough to get to the part of the water column you want to fish. And you don't want it to rocket through that part of the water column. As slow as it can "flutter down" through the water, the better.

Around boats, jetties, etc - I use 1/40 Oz up to about 1/16 Oz
Deeper water - I use from 1/16 Oz to about 1/4 Oz
Deep water - I use from about 1/8 Oz to about 1/2 Oz

The weight judges the depth of water and the amount of current you can fish.

In regards to hook size, it depends on the plastics you are using. For bigger plastics, I will often use around a 3/0 hook. For smaller plastics around a #2 hook. You want the bottom of the bend in the hook to come out just in front of the tail. This stops the fish from "mouthing" the plastic without hooking up.

Hope that helps a little...


----------



## Cid (Nov 14, 2005)

1) 6" Gulp Sandworm in Camo (cut in half)
2) 3" Gulp Minnow (Pumpkinseed)
3) 3" Gulp Minnow (Lime/Tiger)
4) 2" Gulp Minnow Grub (Pumpkinseed)
2) 3" Berkley Hawg (Pearl/Watermelon)


----------



## onemorecast (Apr 17, 2006)

FishinDan said:


> OneMoreCast - You want the jighead to be as light as possible. The lighter the better. The trick is getting it heavy enough to get to the part of the water column you want to fish. And you don't want it to rocket through that part of the water column. As slow as it can "flutter down" through the water, the better.
> 
> Around boats, jetties, etc - I use 1/40 Oz up to about 1/16 Oz
> Deeper water - I use from 1/16 Oz to about 1/4 Oz
> ...


Thanks Dan, am going out tomorrow and will be tying on my lightest jig head as the water isn't too deep and slow moving mostly. Will let yo know how i go.


----------



## fishbrain (Oct 19, 2005)

Berkley Gulp 3" minnows Smelt
Berkley Gulp 3" minnows pumpkin Seed
Berkley Gulp 6" sandworm natural
Berkley Gulp 6" minnow worm pumpkin seed
Berkley 3" minnows smelt

New Berkley Gulp 3" pearl watermelon & moldy cheese are killer when you can get them.Cheers FB


----------



## yakfly (Jun 8, 2006)

1.berkley powerminnow 4" pumpkinseed - water 10ft plus
2 squidgey wriggler (smallest) bloodworm - shallow water 
3 berkley powerminnow 4" pearl.watermelon
4 " " rainbow smelt
5 atomic grub 2in gold


----------



## mullet gut (Apr 25, 2006)

1. 2" shrimp natural colour Gulp.
2. 2" newpenny Gulp
3. 3" pumpkinseed minnow Gulp
4. 3" minnow Nuclear Chicken Gulp
5. Ahhh ... any other Gulp you can name.

For me, Gulp has out performed any other SP 2 to 1. I wouldn't be at all surprised if they banned Gulps in bream fishing comps - it seems to me that strictly speaking they are not artificial lures - they are food.


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWSayfMwAABBfgAAQYIEAAKAAGAA/79ygIABoRTekT1PUAB6h+qaET00kA9EAaaaCgR4zxkYkJgX1anpMO9i6deb6pNGRqqGyVFuJ3s5nCj5MkVAKAYWkzAvpwxVJBkBU+32E/sfLRuzTGtInZ8pOGUwQlaqqdL+LuSKcKEgTWT5mAA==


----------



## AdrianK (May 30, 2006)

Biggera Yakker said:


> Tim 'the bream' Morgan reckons 2" atomic are really good!


Lost my bream-on-lure cherry with an Atomic 2" Fat Grub in Brown Crawdad, so will always be a fave. Also like Atomic 3" flickbait (love the garlic smell, and is just a bit bigger than the Berkley version).


----------



## justinp (Jul 9, 2007)

Just my opinion. Berkely craw camo fished hidden weight on docks and boat hulls, sand and camo worm fished in the same way, turtleback 1/12 or 1/16 for jigging, swim minnow 2inch or three again fished 1/12 or 1/16th seem to wor best, hawg brown pumkinseed fished hws or 1/32 , cant leave out a 6th ecogear minnow in pink on worm hook fished over racks, oyster encrusted rocks at high tide or even flats with lots of patchy weed areas look for darker areas or shadows from nearby trees, goodluck.


----------

